# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  EXPORTA TU PRODUCCION AGRO Y HIDROBIOLOGICOS.

## Luis Garcia P.

Estimados Usuarios de AgroForum, 
Sirva la presente para saludarlos y dar a conocer algunos aspectos sobre la exportación. Muchas veces los productores tienen los terrenos, la experiencia en el manejo del producto. Pero no poseen experiencia en mercados internacionales, certificaciones (Para ser mas competitivos los precios que podamos pedir). Entre otros factores, De esta forma mucha de la producción simplemente es derivada a mayoristas lo cual nos genera ingresos mínimos.
 RELATED FOOD CORPORATION EIRL, Es una empresa que se dedica a posicionar productos en diversos mercados internacionales, Contamos con una cartera de clientes en todo lo que concierne sector alimentos. Ya sean estos procesados o frescos. Así como armar el plan de exportación de su empresa con los requerimientos internacionales. Tales como fichas técnicas. (Para el comprador), Precios FOB, Acondicionamiento, Logística, Asesoría para acogerse al Drawback, etc. 
Cualquier consulta, no dude en comunicarse con nosotros.Temas similares: Artículo: Sotheby's International crea una división Agro-Inmobiliaria y proyecta dinamizar inversiones en el agro II Seminario Internacional - Uso de Microorganismos EficacesTM en cultivos de agro exportación, producción de abonos orgánicos, tratamiento de aguas residuales Maquila Productos Hidrobiológicos y Agroindustriales Artículo: Sierra Exportadora y Usaid firmarán convenio para potenciar producción del agro

----------

